# Info Wanted; 1905 Jans Poul Andersen 35mm Camera



## star camera company (Jun 2, 2020)

Anyone have any info (links?)  books etc that give any details of this early camera?


----------



## Dany (Jun 3, 2020)

Fantastic piece of history !
Here are some links (Search are made with "Jens" instead of "Jans":
Jens Poul Andersen - Wikipedia
List of Early 35mm Cameras, from 1914 to 1932  pag.1


----------



## star camera company (Jun 3, 2020)

Oops my typo.  Yes I’ve seen those two web sites....but I’m sure there’s more out there.   Pretty soon.....I’ll build it and shoot with it!  Questions are :  the frame size is 24x60(!) mm.   The lens, is a doublet of two Plano convex with a max aperature of F5.  That covers 60mm?   ....got to figure that out.  The shutter:  looks like I can figure it out.     Film advance:  there’s a challenge,  .......crazy to think in 1905 a 35mm Camera capable of 300 exposures, 24x60 format, weighs 500 grams and 4 aperature stops existed.


----------



## star camera company (Jun 3, 2020)

http://www.objektiv.dk/objektiv/skannede_numre/obj25.pdf


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 3, 2020)

Very nice. Looks well made.


----------



## otherprof (Jun 3, 2020)

star camera company said:


> View attachment 192591 Anyone have any info (links?)  books etc that give any details of this early camera?


Sorry, no info., but wondering if there could be any familial connection to the late, great science fiction author Poul Andersen?


----------



## star camera company (Jun 16, 2020)

Well, I did find extensive info in a Denmark photography publication.  It gave a good picture of the camera disassembled, and info how it operated.   After about five days in the workshop I built a fully working replica.  The lens is a Leitz Mikro Summar f4.5 8 cm.


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 16, 2020)

Spectacular build! 

I have always wanted to do woodworking but I'm still caught up into Ford Mustang's (currently rebuilding a yellow 99 coupe V6 I bought for $700).


----------



## Heidi Rosser (Jul 10, 2020)

Great looking camera.


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 10, 2020)

Nice job, great looking camera =]


----------



## star camera company (Jul 11, 2020)

I’ve made a replica of another JPA camera.  This is #313 built in 1922, the original camera was destroyed in a museum fire in 1978.  It uses imperforate 35mm film for a 31x60mm Image.  Here’s the original.  Built for Globe Trotter Joirnalist Holger Rosenberg, and used heavily from 1922 till 1941.   While a lot of the negs were for publication, he was also adept at creating color glass slides from the images.


----------



## star camera company (Jul 11, 2020)

Also made the correct optical finder for #311


----------

